# Does the CF/DND keep fitness records, min/max, have competitions?



## cross (19 Mar 2012)

I was trying to find information about this but could only find numbers for the US army at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Army_Physical_Fitness_Test#Standards

I don't have much going for me in terms of academic credentials or work experience, and that's definitely something to work on, but I thought if I knew just how fit people got in the army and aimed for that it would be good.

I know that sometimes there's differences between the exercises that get tested for admittance to basic training versus completion of basic versus advanced training. I am wondering if there is information made public by the Canadian Forces regarding what minimum/maximum statistics are in various exercises that get tested, or maybe things that get tested in non-official friendly competition?

Besides pushup/situp reps and running times, are there records for things like chin ups, squats, or other calisthenics? I think there is also a grip test but I don't have the machine so I'm not sure how that works. If you are able to both row and press a dumbbell of whatever weight is the machine record, would this mean that your grip is that strong, or would the only way to tell be to buy those heavy-duty calibrated grippers? Also I'm not sure what the grip records are.


----------



## dogger1936 (19 Mar 2012)

This has been discussed to death in previous threads. If you can run 15km you'll be set for the hardest PT sessions at the unit level. If your not in shape you can just fall out of the runs or exercise. As long as you can walk 13 km for your BFT or pass an express test your golden.

The military loves to cut physical training where there is a need for paperwork,kit checks, shovel counting etc. If the day is going to be busy PT will always be cut. 

At the beginning of each year your leadership will come up with an excellent fitness plan; which will fall apart as soon as the thought of field training begins.

The military doesn't keep you or aide in fitness; aside from providing free gyms. Thats done on your own time.


----------

